# Un-aging grapes



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Darling seer
Plenty warm enough 
In the night
Fighting nowt
For a moment to hear
When the grapes and champagne
Glasses come out

Darling
Stupid of me
To give birth
When a fine fox shrug
Hung in my cupboard of clothes
When your laughter echoed
Soft and moist
Simple rattling
Happiness
Making my heart resound.


----------

